# Beretta 92s Police Trade Ins @ Bud's



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all,

New to the board but not new to shooting. I am an old revolver guy. Don't care too much for semi autos. But I do have and carry a little Taurus 738 380 acp from time to time. Really shoots well. Really light. Just don't like to tear it down and clean it and all.

However, I was wondering if one of the Beretta 92s police trade ins that Bud's Guns has from time to time would be worth the $299 they ask for them. I think that must be a good price because they sold them out quickly.

Anyhow I would appreciate some feedback if at all possible. :mrgreen:


Thanks,

rd


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a reasonable price, long as you are 'hip' to it being a European Beretta, with the mag release at 'the 'wrong' end of the grip, and minus a few minor mods that are in the fs.


----------



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

hillman said:


> It's a reasonable price, long as you are 'hip' to it being a European Beretta, with the mag release at 'the 'wrong' end of the grip, and minus a few minor mods that are in the fs.


 What are the mods that are missing on these?


----------



## Telecomesq (Jan 4, 2015)

terrysillik said:


> What are the mods that are missing on these?


According to wikipedia:

Combat grip serrations in front of trigger guard for off hand (I prefer the older look).

Ambidextrous decocker/safety (problem for lefties)

"Modern" decocker/safety lever style (cosmetic--I prefer older)

American-style placement of mag release (need two hands to release mag)

Capability to switch sides of mag release (not really a problem since need two hands anyway)

Firing pin block drop safety (possibly a problem if pistol is dropped on its muzzle)

Enlarged hammer pin to stop a cracked slide from flying off end of pistol (possibly a problem if slide cracks)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_92#92FS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

300$ + tax, shipping, FFL rate , 
And whatever else has to be repaired ??
Very risky in my opinion. 
Good luck literally


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I prefer the local gun stores. Sooner or later one of the LGS around me got what I'm looking for and that I can actually hold and see before I but the money out. And our LGS have to live too, they are our neighbors - right?
Opinion off


----------

